# Windows 10 vs Android



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have been thru buying and selling 15 laptops in the past 4 years. It appears that I am not going to get the speed here even tho I've paid for super fast laptops. Either not the 50mbps I pay for, or a "weak" signal meaning that my last printer could not get a strong enough signal to print from my laptop. 

Not to mention strange bugs like downloading pictures from my camera and not being able to find them because they never went to the pic file. I can't tell you how many times I'd be typing and have to wait a few seconds for each letter to show up. Constantly the spinning blue ball.

So I decided to get a samsung galaxy tab pro 12.2 inches. I had to relearn how to do things on this android instead of windows.

I have to say it's super fast without having to spend alot for intel pentium super processor that can't perform any better than the lousy signal I get. Not alot of storage, so I put all my pics on Drop Box. I can get them from any laptop or phone. I learned how to use an app for picture editing, and found an app to print from my computer. I've learned to copy and paste. 

With the printing, I'm not getting the scan bars to come up. Otherwise it prints the same way.
This has no usb port so I found this thing that plugs into it and has 3 ports and a regular size card reader. 

I have noticed it will freeze, but that doesn't happen much.
So far, it's faster and easier to use and can do every thing windows does (that I need) but does have a learning curve. If I need more storage, I can plug an external hard drive into the dongle, or a flash.

I spilled wine on my separate keyboard so I'm waiting for a new one. The separate keyboard and mouse are blue tooth.

So that's it so far.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I refuse to have windows 10. They've taken too much control away from the user and in case you didn't know, whenever there was an update on ten they used you to update others instead of their own servers to do it. 

I've decided I'll go to Apple when this thing quits. Because I only have a hot spot or can get satellite I will always have a laptop as a minimum machine. Tablets just won't do it for me.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I always thought tablets were for taking it with you. But this tablet is 12.2 inches, has a separate keyboard all in a leather thing, and a mouse, and prints thru wifi with my printer. The battery lasts about 6-7 hours straight. So far so good.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I hope you like it. You can get a separate keyboard with most tabs. I just use the built in one on mine.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I like having the separate keyboard when I feel the need to use all my fingers. : )


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I like using all of my fingers, too, Karen. But, I've gotten used to both because I text frequently and use the one finger or 2 thumb method there.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I am not a good texter or type with 2 fingers. I use just the tablet on the 10 inch and keyboard on the 12.2 inch.

What do you know I sold my older laptop. Not really old. But I blamed it for all the weak signal problems, and it's sad because both of the laptops I'm selling were souped up to the max, and it didn't mean a darn thing with this cable company.

So update on my 12.2 inch samsung galaxy tablet. I got a keyboard and mouse, bluetooth. I got this "dongle" that plugs in to the tablet's miniport and gives me 3 usb ports and a regular sd card slot.

I've got the right app for printing and the program is so simple. In fact my printer boots up faster with the tablet than with the laptop. I have a really simple photo edit app. I like simple. Crop, lighter, darker, more or less color or tint. 

So far it's all good and fast and high resolution. The other day I wanted to try hubby's printer. His laptop is really slow. Aside from that he has really poor resolution and Hurts my eyes. I guess he doesn't notice.

so not having windows is working out fine. Android system is pretty good. And you choose the apps you want and don't get stuck with window's applications. The battery lasts most of the day if I'm on alot. And much more cost efficient. The dropbox is nice because I can get all my pictures and files on whatever laptop/tablet/phone I'm on.

So far it's good.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I spilled wine on my separate keyboard so I'm waiting for a new one.


https://www.amazon.com/Vino2Go-Doub...901&sr=8-1&keywords=wine+sippy+cup+for+adults

I LOVE mine!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

zamora said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Vino2Go-Doub...901&sr=8-1&keywords=wine+sippy+cup+for+adults
> 
> I LOVE mine!


You are a riot! That's exactly what I need.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Update.

I have given up on the samsung galaxy tab pro 12 inch. Why? I originally thought with the apps I could do anything with the tablet that I could do with the windows laptop. I can't. Downloading pictures and documents and printing are at the top of my need list. It's not happening. The printer app has connected tothe printer but seems to not work simply afer a few days. I get "can't find printer" "download printer app" "does not support this type of document", etc, Then I go to open a download a paper, and it won't open. It's just aggravating to deal with. Nowthing seems to work seamlessly. Therefore, I am selling this galaxy tablet, and using my little tablet for a Kindle. I bought a small 13 inch Asus not sooped up. I'm hoping with less super power and less signal will get a better signal. Like why buy an i7 processor when our $hitty cable has a weak signal.

It's unfortunate that windows is so good. I'm not spending the money on apple. 

I have an hp that won't turn on windows after a clean hard reset. Once it's fixed I'm selling it. 
And if anyone knows of someone is looking for a perfect 12 inch samsung galaxy protab, 4 months old, comes with new extra keyboard and cover, in new condition for $499 let them know. 

Our cable company has been having problems on and off for several months. We've had a new box, wiring checked about 6 times, incoming line checked as well. I am so tired of on again off again loss of internet and tv. There's only one other company that does not have a great reputation and wants a 2 year contract. I spent 5pm to 3am or longer without cable yesterday not to mention the sporadic service . Why is reliability so hard?


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I have a Microsoft surface pro and I LOVE it. It allows me to use it like a tablet, has a detachable keyboard, and has WINDOWS!!

I can use it with apps OR I can download full software.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice. I've heard good things about it. 
Aside from common use, I like doing alot with pictures, and printing stuff. The Galaxy tablet was working out fine but I couldn't get a consistent printing or open some files. All that "non supported" stuff.


----------

